# Doodletastic!



## Syren (Jun 13, 2011)

Everyone is welcome to join in and post their doodles here, I don't mind 

I have a couple for Jinxi, to show some tablet work - random bits, hope you enjoy!


----------



## Jinxi (Jun 13, 2011)

Syren said:


> I have a couple for Jinxi, to show some tablet work - random bits, hope you enjoy!



Syren these are fantastic! I think you are making my mind up for me about the tablet


----------



## Syren (Jun 14, 2011)

Few more - old stuff mostly, sketchy bits and roughs. Cheers.


----------



## Jinxi (Jun 14, 2011)

Geez! You are brilliant! You are seriously starting to fire up my creativity engine


----------



## Candra H (Jun 14, 2011)

I like your anatomy studies about halfway down. Lost of detail and accuracy. Not sure about the stag in the forest scene. Love the shafts of light but the stag looks like a bad cartoon cut out thrown in as an afterthought.

Great examples of what you can do with a tablet though.


----------



## Robert_S (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice work. I like the first pic of the man illuminated from the side (pic side). Good use of shadow for depth effect. It starts to approach picture quality.

The hand holding the smoke in the anatomy collage is extremely well done. I think I remember hearing hands are one of the hardest anatomical parts to draw correctly, but you have it pretty much down.

The faces, while lacking texture - is this deliberate? - have very realistic expressions.

I like it.


----------



## Syren (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Foxee (Nov 3, 2011)

Good renderings, Syren! Really enjoying these.


----------



## Syren (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks sis! I hope to have more soon... need to get back into it. Cheers


----------



## candid petunia (Nov 3, 2011)

These are amazing!


----------

